# Another good site...



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Here is another great long term food storage site, Welcome to The Millennium Ark

which includes a MS Excel file which will tell you how much you will need according to your family size... Millennium Ark: Emergency Preparedness - Welcome!
Just click on Deyo Food Storage Planner it will open the file, then save it to MS Excel. And its free!!!:beercheer:

*This is what the page paragraph looks like*



> "DEYO FOOD STORAGE PLANNER"
> 
> "To help you with your food pantry, we've designed a Deyo Food Storage Planner. This software is free for your home use."
> 
> "The DFSP gives you a solid place to start your food storage program, keeps you organized and on track. If you already have a food pantry, it will point out what areas are deficient toward your chosen goal and what areas are already ship-shape. It has a reminder column for when you need to rotate food so nothing ever goes to waste. The DFSP can keep track of non-food items, too, like medicines and hygiene, plus cleaners and household items. You can even plan for your pets."


I have to admit there were a few items missing for me:sssh:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Scanned and bookmarked for further study! Looks good. Thanks


----------



## WildMist (Nov 13, 2008)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Scanned and bookmarked for further study! Looks good. Thanks


Did the same. Thanks :beercheer:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I book mark everything that gets passed along on here. If it's not useful now it will be later.


----------

